# No more credit audits for units turned in past cancel time.



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 4, 2020)

Worldmark used to have a deal where you could cancel an exchange past the refund time, watch on line to see if the unit got taken, and call after the unit exchange period was up and ask for a credit audit to have your credits refunded if the unit got used. Apparently this is no longer the case, as of a few months ago.

I had a three night exchange into Eagle Crest starting Thursday, 10/15 that I could not use. I called to inquire about canceling the reservation and having a credit audit. I was transferred to two different people before someone knew what I was talking about. The third person I got told me that the credit exchange program had been suspended a couple of months ago and did not know why. I asked if there was any recourse to get any of my fees/credits back and was told no. She did offered to transfer me to customer/owner care, which I took her up on.

I got a very nice man at customer/owner care, the fourth person I spoke to. Much to my surprise, he actually refunded all my fees/credits. I was not expecting that after what I was told.  I had booked the unit last January on an Inventory Special. I think he was able to do this because it was a fall weekend in a two bedroom at a popular resort. I watched on line and the unit was taken very quickly. I have to wonder if I would have had the same thing happen if it had been a less popular hotel unit with no kitchen booked during the less in demand middle of the week.

So be nice and be persistent. You might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Hobokie (Oct 4, 2020)

I think there will probably be a grace period where they may allow for exceptions based on persistence... but it seems to me (I hope I am wrong!) that eventually they will not honor these at all.  I think in general they are eliminating a lot of the special touch/manual things they have done in the past.


----------



## sue1947 (Oct 4, 2020)

This new rule went into effect on Oct 1.   Another in the series of changes to convert WM to Wyndham.


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 7, 2020)

I also feel that this is a change that will only help Wyndham and hurt us. It used to be if it was a high demand resort you could safely wait past the cancel by date and still get your credits back in most cases. I have only done this once but it was great to get my credits back. I would have been OK with an audit fee of $50-$100 for the extra work involved but keeping all of the credits and getting credits from 2 owners for the same unit is a form of theft. Even with all the extra revenue streams that Wyndham has added to our fees I'm sure maintenance fees will continue to rise at the maximum 5% per year.


----------

